# 4/5 Axis Rotary Table



## Kccurry86 (Oct 6, 2016)

hello all,

Curious if anyone has a 4/5 axis rotary table I keep seeing on eBay. Looks like they go for around 500 but of course I'd want to try and build my own. How well do they work and any other information would be appreciated.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks like it will work OK for engraving/light milling.  I would think that the biggest problem would be finding CAD software that will generate 4/5 axis toolpaths.  Then will your controller run 4 or 5 axis?


----------



## Metal (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm currently gathering materials to build one


----------



## Boswell (Oct 7, 2016)

I want a 4th axis real bad. Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2016)

Kccurry86 said:


> Curious if anyone has a 4/5 axis rotary table I keep seeing on eBay



Would you post a link of what you are looking at just to make sure that we are all on the same page?


----------



## Metal (Oct 7, 2016)

Boswell said:


> I want a 4th axis real bad. Looking forward to seeing your build.


Sure i can start a thread for it, here is "the plan"  at this time.

https://s13.postimg.org/p6qrh8qyv/4th_axis.jpg


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2016)

As an alternate plan, could I suggest starting with a horizontal/vertical rotary table?  My 4th axis started out life as a 6 inch Vertex super spacer.  I have found it to be very useful and accurate.  I use it more than I thought I would.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/4th-axis-build.40642/


----------



## Metal (Oct 7, 2016)

Absolutely, if you can get ahold of a rotary table that isn't chinese they are a great starting point


----------

